# Invalid credentials - Symbol MC3090 wireless barcode scanner



## tottenhues (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello,
i get the following errormessage in the wireless log on a symbol MC3090 wireless barcode scanner:
"Credentials required."
"State: Connecting."
"State: Authenticating."
"State: Unauthenticated."
"Authentication failed."
"*Invalid credentials.*"

The scanner was configured as it was the time it works fine.
Is there anybody who can help me on this problem?

greetings


----------

